# kenmore side by side water despinser line in door



## raysinbred (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a three to four year old kenmore refirdgerator and the water line for despinsing water has been damaged at the base of the door. how do I take it apart to replace that line? this is a side by side model...
Raysinbred :whistling2:


----------



## raysinbred (Nov 2, 2010)

*redridgerator water despinsor line*

My kenmore sidby side refridgerator has a broken water line at the bttom of the freezer side of the door where the line goes into the door I need to know how to dissassemble the door so I can install a new line from the despinser to the supply line underneath. DIY as I can't pay a exspensive repair service tech to come do it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

take the cover off the dispenser, locate the water line, pull it out, slide a new one in. there should be a channell that the water line slides through.


----------



## raysinbred (Nov 2, 2010)

*Ater despiner line in side by side kanmore*

Where do I find the screws to remove the cover are they hidden under the casket or inside the door or somewhere else?
Thank you


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

A number of the Kenmore side by sides are Frigidaire models in disguise. You can Google the model number and hopefully see an inside parts diagram. My water dispenser has a slide out tray with screws behind. My door magnet pulls back to reveal screws as well. Depending on where the damage is you may be able to buy a coupler and splice or buy bulk water line at a hardware store...but the line itself should be cheap anyway.


----------



## raysinbred (Nov 2, 2010)

need to see a diagram of inside or how to take apart can't seem to find with nodel #


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kenmore may be protecting their diagrams. For A BASIC INSIGHT YOU CAN TRY GOOGLING MY MODEL frs20zrg FRIGIDAIRE.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

post your model #, most just snap on


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

The model number should be on a sticker inside the refrigerated portion on a side wall near the top close to the door. The refrigerator I have is a top freezer model of Kenmore and the sticker is on my left, but I believe my other refrigerator which is a Frigidaire side-by-side has it on the right which would be a wall adjacent to the exterior. This label will probably have 2 lines of barcode, the first on top being model number the next being serial number.

Also, once you find your model number, you can go on Sears website here:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/c_10153_12605_Appliances_Refrigerators?sbf=Brand&sbv=Kenmore

On the right side of the page a couple screens down you will see a dialogue about manuals, you can input your model number and get a PDF of the manual for your refrigerator. The web site you will be sent to for the PDF also has parts diagrams you can use to order parts, including the one you're looking for, but at the least you will find an exploded diagram which if you can't find specific enough instructions, you should be able to figure out how it's fastenned together so you know whether it snaps together or otherwise.


----------

